# Taking surrogate friend abroad



## amanda1971 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me whether they have taken a surrogate abroad to have their own embryos transferred please?

We have now had 5 failed cycles with immune treatment on the last 2 cycles. We have a friend who is offering to be a surrogate and we have sperm frozen for a cycle in the UK in 2010. I am now wondering whether if we went to Czech Republic or Greece we could do a cycle straight away? My plan is to try one cycle with our own embryos, then if that fails, to do one cycle with donor eggs and DH sperm into the surrogate.

I know that we will have to get an agreement and have some counselling, but other than that, if anyone has any further advice I would really appreciate it.

Thanks for your help!
Amanda xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There has definitely been a lady on FF who went with her surrogate to Russia- Surrogacy isn't legal in many European countries so check that our first- I know Spain it is illegal as that is where I had DE's and also asked.
L x


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi 

have you looked into all the clinics in the UK.

I know that Care in Manchester can be willing to do Fresh transfers as long as surro signs disclaimer. I think there are others out there.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

South africa maybe a bit far for you, but you can have surrogacy done there without waiting.

I too do not want to wait 6 months so am going to SA.

If you need the name of a doctor or want any info, let me know.


----------



## amanda1971 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies - I have been on holiday for a week so didn't respond earlier. I have been in contact with Czech Republic and they seem fine to go ahead with an ivf cycle out there and then take my surrogate friend out for the embryo transfer. So that seems the simplest (and probably cheapest) way to go ahead. 

Interesting about Care Manchester and SA. It's great to have other options too. I will do a bit more research.
Thanks so much for all of your help,
A xx


----------

